# corkscrew willows



## topnotchtree (Jan 16, 2004)

Do you know why they call corkscrew willows "government trees"?----------They don't have a straight branch on them!


----------



## fmueller (Feb 3, 2004)

Arrr!Arrr!Arrrr! I liked it. Got anymore?


----------

